# Dalembert to be traded?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Please don't post any parts of pay articles. You are allowed to summarize it, but quoting it could result in this site getting in trouble. -- PhillyPhanatic


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I hate Jim O'Brien


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Man Obie is really looking to f**k the Sixers up.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

what did sliccat post ??


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Is this for real? What's the trade rumor anyway?

If the Sixers actually had a SG to go with Iverson at PG and added a little more depth it would fit alright.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rayza</b>!
> what did sliccat post ??


It was a snippet from an ESPN Insider article where the writer Chad Ford was talking about the problems O'Brien has with Dalembert and that they may consider moving him.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

He's been mentioned several times in lists of big men the Nets are looking at. As a Nets fan, I'm not sold on him, and I'm not sure he fits well in their system.

He blocks shots, but is a good defender otherwise?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> He's been mentioned several times in lists of big men the Nets are looking at. As a Nets fan, I'm not sold on him, and I'm not sure he fits well in their system.
> 
> He blocks shots, but is a good defender otherwise?


He is a fine on the ball and help defender, slightly foul prone though.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> He is a fine on the ball and help defender, *slightly foul prone though.*


We have Krstic for that already.

-Petey


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> We have Krstic for that already.
> ...


True, but does Krstic get you the boards and blocks Dalembert is capable of? Nope.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*dalembert*

I just read that Phoenix is interested in Dalembert and are willing to part with Joe Johnson. 
But apparently we want more than just JJ in the trade.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I'd rather have Dalembert over JJ


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Great, if it does happen, who do we have for backup centre now ? Brian Skinner ?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

funny, the suns fans are saying they want more than just dalembert for jj. seems salary-wise that the sixers would have to throw someone into the mix.

i'd be happy w/ jj for dalembert.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: dalembert*



> Originally posted by <b>alleninsf</b>!
> I just read that Phoenix is interested in Dalembert and are willing to part with Joe Johnson.
> But apparently we want more than just JJ in the trade.


Sounds realistic, since the Suns just traded most of their size to New Orleans. I like Dalembert, but I love Joe Johnson, Johnson is one of the better two guards in this league. You have to question how well he'd mesh with AI on the court, but it'd give us a top flight option in the back court.

My main problem is size, we'd be even shorter than we already are. For some reason I don't think Dalembert and filler could net JJ.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I did the Dalembert, Willie Green for JJ and it worked. I'd wager that is the deal the team would be looking at, since they need another swing man and Salmons really doesn't fit any type of running attack.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> True, but does Krstic get you the boards and blocks Dalembert is capable of? Nope.


See how I bolded the collecting fouls part?

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I did the Dalembert, Willie Green for JJ and it worked. I'd wager that is the deal the team would be looking at, since they need another swing man and Salmons really doesn't fit any type of running attack.


Would the Suns really need another swingman, even after acquiring Jimmy Jackson?

My one hang-up on all of this is that the Sixers lose size, but outside of that Johnson is a better player than Dalembert is.. and the back court combination of Iverson - Johnson - Iguodala is lethal. If we could get a deal done, I'd be all for it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Would the Suns really need another swingman, even after acquiring Jimmy Jackson?
> ...


Sixers
*Starters*
PG - Iverson
SG - Johnson
SF - Igoudala (both are interchangeable)
PF - Thomas
C - Jackson
*Bench*
Ollie, Salmons, McKie, Williamson and Skinner. 

That sounds good to me. (Still can try to trade Glenn Robinson at the trade deadline. Maybe for PJ Brown and Rodney Rogers (expiring))

Suns
*Starters*
PG - Nash
SG - Richardson :dead: 
SF - Marion
PF - Amare
C - Dalembert
*Bench* 
Barbosa, Green, Jackson, Outlaw, Voskuhl and Hunter

I mean if they didn't get Green, all they would have would be Jackson to back up the 2/3. If any of their swing people got hurt, they would be in severe trouble. No depth behind it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Sixers
> *Starters*
> PG - Iverson
> ...


The more I look at this, the more giddy I get. I'd definitely throw in Willie Green with Dalembert for Joe Johnson. If the Sixers could grease out a second round pick.. even better.

If the Sixers could also get PJ Brown, I think the Sixers would be much better off than they are right now.

I don't understand, if the Suns are really looking to trade, why the Suns seemingly value Richardson over Johnson, when Johnson is clearly the better player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> The more I look at this, the more giddy I get. I'd definitely throw in Willie Green with Dalembert for Joe Johnson. If the Sixers could grease out a second round pick.. even better.
> ...


Well maybe Billy King could do something smart for a change. Also, Phoenix does have Golden State's 2nd round pick this year, so the Sixers could ask for that one, which will more than likely be at the top of the second round (33-36 range).


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If I am the Sixers, I'll ask for Jake Voskuhl, and threw Kedrick Brown to Suns...

Joe Johnson and Jake Voskuhl: Sixers
Dalembert, Willie Green, Kedrick Brown: Suns


or try a three-team swap, involving Denver:


Philadelphia trades: PG Kevin Ollie (1.4 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 7.4 minutes) 
C Samuel Dalembert (5.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.5 apg in 21.3 minutes) 
SG John Salmons (4.9 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.4 apg in 21.0 minutes) 
Philadelphia receives: Nene Hilario (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
SF Rodney White (6.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 14.2 minutes) 
Leandrinho Barbosa (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Change in team outlook: -5.5 ppg, -7.9 rpg, and -2.7 apg. 

Denver trades: Nene Hilario (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
SF Rodney White (6.1 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 14.2 minutes) 
Denver receives: SG Joe Johnson (15.6 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 3.5 apg in 39.0 minutes) 
C Jake Voskuhl (2.1 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 10.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +11.6 ppg, +6.6 rpg, and +3.0 apg. 

Phoenix trades: SG Joe Johnson (15.6 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 3.5 apg in 39.0 minutes) 
C Jake Voskuhl (2.1 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 10.7 minutes) 
Leandrinho Barbosa (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Phoenix receives: PG Kevin Ollie (1.4 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 7.4 minutes) 
C Samuel Dalembert (5.3 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 0.5 apg in 21.3 minutes) 
SG John Salmons (4.9 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.4 apg in 21.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -6.1 ppg, +1.3 rpg, and -0.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> If I am the Sixers, I'll ask for Jake Voskuhl, and threw Kedrick Brown to Suns...
> 
> Joe Johnson and Jake Voskuhl: Sixers
> ...


Except this deal has no chance in heck of happening, because why would Philly include Denver? They would want Johnson, not Nene.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

If the Bulls are up for it I'd definitely take Tyson Chandler for Sammy...I'm huge fan of Dalembert's but Chandler I can see as being something special in Philly...the problem is that the Bulls with their recent streak have realised how important he and Curry are so he'll probably be hands off unless the make a U-turn and start losing like crazy.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I wouldn't take this trade if you put a gun to my head. Jackson fits OK for now, but in the long term, Dalembert is the future of this team at center. Plus, Korver should be finishing games be finishing games, and so should Iguadala and Johnson, so ultimatly we'd be overly deep there(oh, wait, we already are). Also we need a shooting PF more than another SG/SF(we already have four, two playing major roles. Phoenix also becomes a legit contender with a shot blocker on defense who can also run with them. Billy King will do this trade for sure.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm going to lose sleep tonight. Is King really dumb enough to do this?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Except this deal has no chance in heck of happening, because why would Philly include Denver? They would want Johnson, not Nene.



Well... Do you like the PF rotation? I think Nene fits because he is a good PF/C... And I don't know if Joe Johnson is so much needed.. Korver is a good player.. Iguodala can also play SF/SG too...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> Well... Do you like the PF rotation? I think Nene fits because he is a good PF/C... And I don't know if Joe Johnson is so much needed.. Korver is a good player.. Iguodala can also play SF/SG too...


The problem the Sixers have is they are decent at SG, they can slide Iguodala over there but he's at his best at the SF. Salmons and Green are nice glue guys off the bench, on a top flight team but in this situation they're expected to do much more than they're capable of doing on a nightly basis.

Bringing in Johnson would also relieve Korver from playing the heavy minutes he's had to endure during this season.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> I'm going to lose sleep tonight. Is King really dumb enough to do this?


I agree, big men are hard to come by, i dont think we should do this, but a back court with AI, Iggy and JJ would be nice, especially with JJ being a good defender, but i would rather have Dalembert, I hate Marc Jackson starting, and since Obie doesn't like Dalembert, expect this to happen


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> The problem the Sixers have is they are decent at SG, they can slide Iguodala over there but he's at his best at the SF. Salmons and Green are nice glue guys off the bench, on a top flight team but in this situation they're expected to do much more than they're capable of doing on a nightly basis.
> ...


I prefer Iggy at SG, Salmons/Robinson/Korver starting at SF, with Korver/Robinson off the bench for a scoring punch. Expect Robinsons injuries to clear up once he doesn't get traded.

Oh, and there's no way I would trade Dalembert for Nene either. They'd be better off with Radmonivic, who can shoot, and I still wouldn't trade Dalembert for a shooting PF, especially with KT stepping up for the moment


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm like the reverse Midas. 

If Dalembert played every night like he's playing tonight, then I wouldn't trade him for anyone.. but that's something I'll have to see to believe.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like a certain Max Payne is going to have to eat his words as well dear Phanatic...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Looks like a certain Max Payne is going to have to eat his words as well dear Phanatic...


I'll be glad to eat my words, if Dalembert can keep this up. Obviously not the scoring, but the aggressiveness and control he showed since O'Brien left him in with five fouls.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*grammar*

Geez why do they have to go to Corliss all the time ????? Where's our Answer ???? :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: grammar*



> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Geez why do they have to go to Corliss all the time ????? Where's our Answer ???? :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


Except for the 38pts, 10ast, I didn't see much from him, pretty bad night


----------

